
16 Of Science's Best Infographics, From Ancient Greece To Today  - ghosh
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3026917/16-of-sciences-best-infographics-from-ancient-greece-to-today
======
jmnicolas
I wonder how they got such an "accurate" map of the world in 1685, many people
would fare worse than that if they had to draw it from memory.

